# Floyd Mayweather: Jeremy Lin Gets More Attention Because He Is Asian



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Boxer Floyd Mayweather Jr. believes that New York Knicks point guard Jeremy Lin is getting national attention because of his race, rather than his exceptional play.
> 
> "Jeremy Lin is a good player but all the hype is because he's Asian. Black players do what he does every night and don't get the same praise," Mayweather wrote on his Twitter account on Monday afternoon.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...ork-knicks-jeremy-lin-spotlight-race-not-play


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...ork-knicks-jeremy-lin-spotlight-race-not-play


In a video posted on UStream, Mayweather told Pacquiao, a Filipino, to "make some sushi rolls and cook some rice." He also said "we're going to cook him with some cats and dogs."

Looks like Mayweather is a ****ing racist.


----------

